# Any Time Shares In/Near Louisville, KY?



## Rumpled

I might be heading to Louisville, KY at the end of January/beginning of February to watch and/or participate in a bike race.
I've done a bit of googling, but have found nothing.

Are there any?

The event hotel is the Galt House at $135 (+15.1% tax - ouch!) a night.

The actual race is along the river very near downtown.

At this point, I'd be likely to get a Motel 6 across the river at $42 a night; but just wondering if there were other possibilities.

We have Shell, so can trade to II.

If there were anything, I'd imagine January would be very easy to get.


----------



## rod

The closest that I know of in the II system is French Lick Springs Villas (FLS) in French Lick, Indiana, 60 miles northwest of Louisville.  RCI is no better; their closest is Diamond Caverns Resort in Cave city, Kentucky, 85 miles south of Louisville.


----------



## Rumpled

Thanks, those would be too far.  Though, I might have to go by French Lick just to say I've been there - even though I'm not a IU, Boston or Larry fan.

This might be my only chance to race in a World Championships, so if so; Motel 6 is likely.


----------



## wise one

Rumpled said:


> Thanks, those would be too far.  Though, I might have to go by French Lick just to say I've been there - even though I'm not a IU, Boston or Larry fan.
> 
> This might be my only chance to race in a World Championships, so if so; Motel 6 is likely.



What does IU have to do Larry Bird?  He went to Indiana State U in Terra Haute.


----------



## csxjohn

This map, found on TUG, is a good resource.  It shows the same 2 Rod spoke of and nothing closer.

http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


----------



## Rumpled

wise one said:


> What does IU have to do Larry Bird?  He went to Indiana State U in Terra Haute.



Uh, maybe I got crossed up.  Isiah, maybe?


----------



## Park

I stayed at Taylorsville Lake Resort about three years ago with RCI. The next year RCI called and cancelled my reservation as they said the property was not acceptable to RCI. Was not an outstanding place but a lot better than a motel and I had the week to use or loose. It is about 20 miles south east of Louisville. If I can find a phone number I will post it.


----------



## ronandjoan

For the record: we stayed at French lick and loved it.

we've also stayed at the Diamond Caversn resort and it was okay


----------



## Rascalsmom

FYI it's an hour and a half from French Lick to downtown Louisville if you don't run into any traffic snarls.  And lately, we have had traffic snarls.  Bridge problems and construction on Interstate ramps.  I'd get a cheap downtown hotel on the same side of the river as your event.


----------



## Detailor

wise one said:


> What does IU have to do Larry Bird?  He went to Indiana State U in Terra Haute.



Just a minor note in the history of Larry Legend, he had a scholarship from Bobby Knight and entered IU as a freshman.  As I recall the story, the small town guy was overwhelmed by the enormity of IU and dropped out after about a month.  ISU was a reboot for him a year later.

Dick Taylor


----------

